# Early Childhood Education path



## mordecai (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi!

My wife is planning to do her Bachelor's in Early Childhood Education but before that, does she need to do a Diploma? 

I understand that La Trobe and RMIT both have Bachelor programs in Early Childhood. Victoria University has a Diploma of Children's Services.

So she should do her Diploma in VU and then, get a Bachelor's in La Trobe or RMIT? Would that be the path to take? What other choices does she have in terms of the Diploma?

If you're familiar with Early Childhood courses, your advice would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------

